# [IM] Estação Meteorológica Portalegre/Cidade



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2011 às 22:27)

Hoje acabei por encontrar a EMA de Portalegre/Cidade que já me tinham dito que se situava nas Oficinas da Câmara Municipal, e lá a encontrei. As condições é que não parecem ser as melhores e só arranjei uma foto, mas é melhor que nada.

Imagem (é muito grande e não posso meter como thumbnail senão não se nota)


----------



## Z13 (11 Out 2011 às 22:31)

É curiosa... parece apenas ter pluviómetro e termo/higrómetro....

E de resto, muito mal localizada para pertencer ao IM...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2011 às 22:33)

Não é a EMA principal mas sim a que foi adicionada aos mapas há pouco tempo. E é bem curioso, as condições mas é a do IM.


----------

